# Mega Is Right!



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

An astonishing technological breakthrough, even more accurate than the incredible tuning fork - apparently it's called 'Quartz' and runs to within one minute a year, who knew? 

This one has really made my week - I took a chance on a blurry picture, a bargain price and a vague listing - 'Megaquartz' not even mentioned or there might have been some other bidders... What turned up blew me away, it's near as dammit mint, in fact I'm more than happy to learn the days of the week in German for this.

Big thanks to Gary - and all the other Megaquartzers on TWF - who's much more beautiful pictures put this on top of my list, mine really don't do it justice...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

May I be the first to offer my congratulations. Sounds like you got a beautiful watch at a bargain price, always good when things slip under the radar :good:

Mine say hello




























Wish I'd bought this one when I had the chance though



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Yup - those would be the much more beautiful pictures I mentioned! I've been on the lookout for one since I first saw them, cheers Gary! k:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done! Looks amazing, I love it when things exceed expectations, doesnt happen often these days though...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A couple of my old ones, both Geneves this time. Sold off to fund other watches a while back.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

A belated cheers Jasonm and Gary, as I've been off in Paris.

The Geneves look delicious Gary. Your signature link doesn't seem to be working at the moment though, you are starving us of your photography! :crybaby:


----------

